# Medical Exam



## Ark-Angel

What does medical exam to join PAF or PA consist of? I've 6/6 eyesight and no hearing problems. I'm not colour blind and I'm nearly 5 feet and 8 inches tall. Other than this on which grounds can a personbe declared as medically unfit?
Secondly, which subjects are we supposed to study in A' Levels for GD Pilot?


----------



## jaibi

You should be in 22-24 range according to BMI (your weight should be no less than 68kgs and no more than 73 kgs) and passed in Maths, Chemistry and Physics in your A'levels.


----------



## agent_ali

Ark-Angel said:


> What does medical exam to join PAF or PA consist of? I've 6/6 eyesight and no hearing problems. I'm not colour blind and I'm nearly 5 feet and 8 inches tall. Other than this on which grounds can a personbe declared as medically unfit?
> Secondly, which subjects are we supposed to study in A' Levels for GD Pilot?



Your weight should be withing prescribed BMI i.e 22-25, non-criminal record, non-political record, no knee knocking, no flat foot, and good if not very good academic knowledge necessary for preliminary test and initial General Physical examination. best luck with prayers of your parents~


----------



## Robot Syntex

@above my knee dont knock but my thigh meet due to fats. is it bad?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

*Initial Medical*

1) Minimum Height - 5 feet 4 inches
2) Weight - As per BMI (Body Mass Index) Chart. It is available over the net, check it out as per you age, height and build.
3)Eyesight - 6/6 with glasses.
4) Should not be color blind
5) No apparent physical defect.
6) Yes you would have to go naked. Primarily to check that you do not have deformity of any sort. 
*
Final Medical (after clearance of ISSB)*

1) All the above mentioned checks would be redone.
2) Chest X-ray
3) Blood picture
4) Urine test
5) A visit to ENT specialist - He will 'look into' your ears for ear drum damage etc.
6) A visit to Surgical and Medical specialist.
7) HIV, Hepatitis Tests.
7) Yep, you would have to go naked again.


----------



## Robot Syntex

Rashid Mahmood said:


> *Initial Medical*
> 
> 1) Minimum Height - 5 feet 4 inches
> 2) Weight - As per BMI (Body Mass Index) Chart. It is available over the net, check it out as per you age, height and build.
> 3)Eyesight - 6/6 with glasses.
> 4) Should not be color blind
> 5) No apparent physical defect.
> 6) Yes you would have to go naked. Primarily to check that you do not have deformity of any sort.
> *
> Final Medical (after clearance of ISSB)*
> 
> 1) All the above mentioned checks would be redone.
> 2) Chest X-ray
> 3) Blood picture
> 4) Urine test
> 5) A visit to ENT specialist - He will 'look into' your ears for ear drum damage etc.
> 6) A visit to Surgical and Medical specialist.
> 7) HIV, Hepatitis Tests.
> 7) Yep, you would have to go naked again.


do they make applicants naked in open ground or in room? And what about pedestrians? And what about female cadets? Do they have to go naked too?
Army sellection=naked applicants=pedestrians taking mazza:o ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Robot Syntex said:


> do they make applicants naked in open ground or in room? And what about pedestrians? And what about female cadets? Do they have to go naked too?
> Army sellection=naked applicants=pedestrians taking mazza:o ?



I hope they do it to you......
They are doctors, not **** star's.


----------



## jaheen100

Thanks for the really valuable Information. Can't write it better than this...!


----------



## Flying Eagle

U should be fit according to given criteria in newspaper


----------



## Umer17

Rashid Mahmood said:


> *Initial Medical*
> 
> 1) Minimum Height - 5 feet 4 inches
> 2) Weight - As per BMI (Body Mass Index) Chart. It is available over the net, check it out as per you age, height and build.
> 3)Eyesight - 6/6 with glasses.
> 4) Should not be color blind
> 5) No apparent physical defect.
> 6) Yes you would have to go naked. Primarily to check that you do not have deformity of any sort.
> *
> Final Medical (after clearance of ISSB)*
> 
> 1) All the above mentioned checks would be redone.
> 2) Chest X-ray
> 3) Blood picture
> 4) Urine test
> 5) A visit to ENT specialist - He will 'look into' your ears for ear drum damage etc.
> 6) A visit to Surgical and Medical specialist.
> 7) HIV, Hepatitis Tests.
> 7) Yep, you would have to go naked again.


I am underweight. does that means that I will be rejected at the medical? :/


----------



## arham mureb

my eye sight is 6/6 with glasses i can apply for gdp


----------



## Signalian

Umer17 said:


> I am underweight. does that means that I will be rejected at the medical? :/


Gaining weight is not an issue, losing weight is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saadkhan019

Rashid Mahmood said:


> *Initial Medical*
> 
> 1) Minimum Height - 5 feet 4 inches
> 2) Weight - As per BMI (Body Mass Index) Chart. It is available over the net, check it out as per you age, height and build.
> 3)Eyesight - 6/6 with glasses.
> 4) Should not be color blind
> 5) No apparent physical defect.
> 6) Yes you would have to go naked. Primarily to check that you do not have deformity of any sort.
> *
> Final Medical (after clearance of ISSB)*
> 
> 1) All the above mentioned checks would be redone.
> 2) Chest X-ray
> 3) Blood picture
> 4) Urine test
> 5) A visit to ENT specialist - He will 'look into' your ears for ear drum damage etc.
> 6) A visit to Surgical and Medical specialist.
> 7) HIV, Hepatitis Tests.
> 7) Yep, you would have to go naked again.


Bro what about teeth


----------



## farhan_9909

Saadkhan019 said:


> Bro what about teeth



I had a partially impacted wisdom tooth and so asked me to extract it along with scaling.



Umer17 said:


> I am underweight. does that means that I will be rejected at the medical? :/



In the initial medical they would give you provisional clearance and ask you to adjust your weight under 17-22 BMI.

But in the final medical which is done in class A CMH,the criteria is for BMI between 17-25(most latest 2012).

So they won't reject you for unless your seriously underweight


----------



## Saadkhan019

Bro what about tilted or irregular teeth in final medical



farhan_9909 said:


> I had a partially impacted wisdom tooth and so asked me to extract it along with scaling.
> 
> 
> 
> In the initial medical they would give you provisional clearance an
> 
> But in the final medical which is done in class A CMH,the criteria is for BMI between 17-25(most latest 2012).
> 
> So they won't reject you for unless your seriously underweight
> 
> You are in army?


----------



## farhan_9909

Saadkhan019 said:


> Bro what about tilted or irregular teeth in final medical



I am not sure but they won't declare you unfit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saadkhan019

farhan_9909 said:


> I am not sure but they won't declare you unfit.


Bro I am awaiting 138 l/c issb so can u plz tell me it won't matter


----------



## farhan_9909

Saadkhan019 said:


> Bro I am awaiting 138 l/c issb so can u plz tell me it won't matter



They won't declare you unfit over irregular or tilted teeth.


----------



## Saadkhan019

Thanks


----------



## Haroon Abdullah

Rashid Mahmood said:


> *Initial Medical*
> 
> 1) Minimum Height - 5 feet 4 inches
> 2) Weight - As per BMI (Body Mass Index) Chart. It is available over the net, check it out as per you age, height and build.
> 3)Eyesight - 6/6 with glasses.
> 4) Should not be color blind
> 5) No apparent physical defect.
> 6) Yes you would have to go naked. Primarily to check that you do not have deformity of any sort.
> *
> Final Medical (after clearance of ISSB)*
> 
> 1) All the above mentioned checks would be redone.
> 2) Chest X-ray
> 3) Blood picture
> 4) Urine test
> 5) A visit to ENT specialist - He will 'look into' your ears for ear drum damage etc.
> 6) A visit to Surgical and Medical specialist.
> 7) HIV, Hepatitis Tests.
> 7) Yep, you would have to go naked again.



[QUOIE="Haroon Abdullah, post: 8594474, member: 178449"][/QUOTE]
Sir I cleared initial medical test but there was weight problem.
My height is 182cm and weight is 79kg and the BMI comes to be 23.8 but I have to loose 5kg more said by the medical officer in given time of one week. 
What should I do?


----------



## ASHIR KHAN

Rashid Mahmood said:


> *Initial Medical*
> AT THE AGE of 10, my elbow get frectured...Now em 17 years, my height is 5.9 or 5.10...Am I MEDICALLY FIT OR UNFIT FOR PAF GD PILOT....PLZ TELL SIR
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/medical-exam.181385/page-2#ixzz4K1UKC0UE
> 1) Minimum Height - 5 feet 4 inches
> 2) Weight - As per BMI (Body Mass Index) Chart. It is available over the net, check it out as per you age, height and build.
> 3)Eyesight - 6/6 with glasses.
> 4) Should not be color blind
> 5) No apparent physical defect.
> 6) Yes you would have to go naked. Primarily to check that you do not have deformity of any sort.
> *
> Final Medical (after clearance of ISSB)*
> 
> 1) All the above mentioned checks would be redone.
> 2) Chest X-ray
> 3) Blood picture
> 4) Urine test
> 5) A visit to ENT specialist - He will 'look into' your ears for ear drum damage etc.
> 6) A visit to Surgical and Medical specialist.
> 7) HIV, Hepatitis Tests.
> 7) Yep, you would have to go naked again.


----------



## ASHIR KHAN

I HAVE Pyhsical defect...My elbow get frectured at the age of 10...now em eligible or not


----------



## senses

ASHIR KHAN said:


> I HAVE Pyhsical defect...My elbow get frectured at the age of 10...now em eligible or not


If you can do 15 press ups and chin ups, you should be fine.


----------



## ASHIR KHAN

senses said:


> If you can do 15 press ups and chin ups, you should be fine.


YES...I CAN DO ALL THIS.....TY...........but in Paf GD PILOT...MEDICAL IS MUCH TOUGH.... IN ARMY, Fractured hand boy is medically fit if he clears all physical test but in PAF GDP, No physical test takes place...Do they make any issue of fractured elbow?
SIR Lieutenant


----------



## Alishba

Asalam o aleikum .... meri eye sight week haai but me glasses use nhi krti , to Kia me aeronautical engineering ke liye apply krskti Hun


----------



## Alishba

Please reply ...


----------



## Black Ops

Rashid Mahmood said:


> *Initial Medical*
> 
> 1) Minimum Height - 5 feet 4 inches
> 2) Weight - As per BMI (Body Mass Index) Chart. It is available over the net, check it out as per you age, height and build.
> 3)Eyesight - 6/6 with glasses.
> 4) Should not be color blind
> 5) No apparent physical defect.
> 6) Yes you would have to go naked. Primarily to check that you do not have deformity of any sort.
> *
> Final Medical (after clearance of ISSB)*
> 
> 1) All the above mentioned checks would be redone.
> 2) Chest X-ray
> 3) Blood picture
> 4) Urine test
> 5) A visit to ENT specialist - He will 'look into' your ears for ear drum damage etc.
> 6) A visit to Surgical and Medical specialist.
> 7) HIV, Hepatitis Tests.
> 7) Yep, you would have to go naked again.



@Rashid Mahmood 

Can I get any laser treatment (lasik, lasek etc) for eye vision correction as I've a weak eyesight (3.5 spherical each, 0.5 cylindrical) ? I am applying for LC


----------



## sakha39

Robot Syntex said:


> do they make applicants naked in open ground or in room? And what about pedestrians? And what about female cadets? Do they have to go naked too?
> Army sellection=naked applicants=pedestrians taking mazza:o ?



Obviously open ground to see if they are embarrassed. Pedestrians are allowed only after paying Rs. 500/adult (no women allowed) and Rs. 150/child (parent must fill consent form). Spoiler alert: No pathan are allowed due to their bisexual tendencies. Only top army officers are allowed to do medical examinations as it is a rare honor bestowed upon them due to their exemplary service and sacrifice.


----------



## aiman_hashmi.25

Rashid Mahmood said:


> *Initial Medical*
> 
> 1) Minimum Height - 5 feet 4 inches
> 2) Weight - As per BMI (Body Mass Index) Chart. It is available over the net, check it out as per you age, height and build.
> 3)Eyesight - 6/6 with glasses.
> 4) Should not be color blind
> 5) No apparent physical defect.
> 6) Yes you would have to go naked. Primarily to check that you do not have deformity of any sort.
> *
> Final Medical (after clearance of ISSB)*
> 
> 1) All the above mentioned checks would be redone.
> 2) Chest X-ray
> 3) Blood picture
> 4) Urine test
> 5) A visit to ENT specialist - He will 'look into' your ears for ear drum damage etc.
> 6) A visit to Surgical and Medical specialist.
> 7) HIV, Hepatitis Tests.
> 7) Yep, you would have to go naked again.



@Ozee yeh dekhlo tum
@Rashid Mahmood sir i want to aply for gdp so when after matric or inter and i am medically fit too.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Aiman talha hashmi said:


> @Ozee yeh dekhlo tum
> @Rashid Mahmood sir i want to aply for gdp so when after matric or inter and i am medically fit too.



After FSc.


----------



## aiman_hashmi.25

Rashid Mahmood said:


> After FSc.


oh thanx sir



Robot Syntex said:


> do they make applicants naked in open ground or in room? And what about pedestrians? And what about female cadets? Do they have to go naked too?
> Army sellection=naked applicants=pedestrians taking mazza:o ?


had hai aisa bhi nahi hota hoga


----------



## wajahat ali 9845

Rashid Mahmood said:


> *Initial Medical*
> 
> 1) Minimum Height - 5 feet 4 inches
> 2) Weight - As per BMI (Body Mass Index) Chart. It is available over the net, check it out as per you age, height and build.
> 3)Eyesight - 6/6 with glasses.
> 4) Should not be color blind
> 5) No apparent physical defect.
> 6) Yes you would have to go naked. Primarily to check that you do not have deformity of any sort.
> 
> *Final Medical (after clearance of ISSB)*
> 
> 1) All the above mentioned checks would be redone.
> 2) Chest X-ray
> 3) Blood picture
> 4) Urine test
> 5) A visit to ENT specialist - He will 'look into' your ears for ear drum damage etc.
> 6) A visit to Surgical and Medical specialist.
> 7) HIV, Hepatitis Tests.
> 7) Yep, you would have to go naked again.


what about hallux valgus disor
der?


----------

